

California Threatening Developers: $2500 Fine/Download For Privacy Violations - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/california-threatening-developers-with-2500-fine-per-download-for-privacy-violations/

======
michaelfeathers
The article doesn't mention jurisdiction.

I don't think that the nightmare of having local governments pass legislation
binding creators of things that can be downloaded in their jurisdiction is
fully appreciated.

~~~
pbharrin
Do you think they can fine developers outside of CA?

